# Zagat Top 17 US Food Cities for 2015



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2015)

https://www.zagat.com/b/the-top-17-food-cities-of-2015[FONT=Roboto, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]No. 17: San DiegoNo. 16: Miami
No. 15: Charleston
No. 14: Atlanta
No. 13: Seattle
No. 12: Denver
No. 11: Minneapolis
No. 10: Philadelphia
No. 9: Dallas
No. 8: Portland
No. 7: San Francisco
No. 6: Los Angeles
No. 5: Boston
No. 4: NYC
No. 3: Washington, DC
No. 2: Baltimore
No. 1: Pittsburgh


----------

